# Going for it :)



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I WAS going to wait to purchase a mountain bike until AFTER the Midwest women's mountain bike clinic in June, but have decided not to wait. I did have the option of using a free "rental". I have decided that I will have more confidence in the Clinic if I am on a bike that actually FITS me, and one on which I have had the chance to put on a few miles - even if only on pavement and grass.

Considering I only learned how to ride a little more than a year ago, this is going to be quite a step  I really like how mountain biking brings you closer to nature, and there are some very nice beginner trails in southern Indiana. 

I've debated the FS vs HT choice, and after discussion this with my fitter (he and his shop are avid mountain bikers) and with a few friends who also mountain bike, I have decided to get a FS if we can find one that will fit me. Currently looking at the 13" Jamis Dakar XC Sport or the Petite Cannondale Lexi Women's - though I would prefer the Jamis. In the end I need to go with whatever will fit me the best and if I need to get a HT then I will. My 51 year old bones and joints would probably prefer the dual suspension though.

I am excited and will share photos here of whatever bike I settle on. Second new bike this year  ...no more after this one


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*Good for you !!!!*

Good for you !!!! I am 55 yrs old now and fs is defiantly fun but I am going to go for a ht
29er now.... Post pics when you get it...:thumbsup:


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I DID IT  I bought THIS bike today, though of course it has to be ordered. However, this puts me in the position of bringing home not one, but TWO new bikes in the space of a week  I couldn't resist it though, we determined it not only will fit me, but will fit the best out of the three bikes I was considering...and that there were not many left.

So this puts me in the strongest possible position for the Midwestern Women's Mountain Clinic. I get to go with a bike I KNOW fits me and that I've had some chance to get at least a little familiar with even if only on grass and pavement - and then I get to practice my newbie skills with the same bike I learned them on :thumbsup:

What is even better than getting two new bikes at the same time is looking forward to RIDING both of them  For someone who just learned how to ride just a little more than a year ago, I am having a great time! This is one of the nice things about being single, getting to ride as much as I want/have time for


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*woohoo !!!*

Nice !!! good for you. Now you have the best of both worlds..
That is a purdy bike, post pics so we can see the blue better:thumbsup: 
post your other new bike too I love to see what us "shorties" are on.. lol...


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats on your new bikes! I think you totally did the right thing getting the Jamis before the clinic. It looks like a really nice bike  Enjoy the clinic!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lucyvet said:


> Congrats on your new bikes! I think you totally did the right thing getting the Jamis before the clinic. It looks like a really nice bike  Enjoy the clinic!


Thank you, and I will certainly post pictures when I bring the custom Gunnar and the Jamis home  I will be living on PB sandwiches, Cliff bars and apples for the next 6 months to pay for the Jamis but it will be totally worth it


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Catrin said:


> Second new bike this year  ...no more after this one


Sure, that's what we've all said... 

Enjoy your new bikes!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

TheotherH said:


> Sure, that's what we've all said...
> 
> Enjoy your new bikes!


heheheh, but there really is no more money this year - so I feel pretty safe in saying that - unless of course something happens to one of them that my insurance covers


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Congratulations!

My first full suspension bike was a Jamis and I was very happy with it.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

congratulations and have fun!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

I SAW my partially built Dakar yesterday! I am really impressed by my LBS, it wasn't even delivered until yesterday. Of course, I AM getting two bikes from them at the same time so perhaps that helps. It was really hard to leave there without either bike though  

I didn't realize until I actually saw the frame that I will not be able to put a water bottle cage on it. That's fine, I have a 100-oz Camelbak and will just get an extra bladder for it so I can run Hammer Heed in it and reserve the other one for shorter road rides when I just want to put water in it. I just do not/will not drink near enough from water bottles so I pretty much ignore them anyway.

Hopefully both bikes can come home tomorrow


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Catrin said:


> I SAW my partially built Dakar yesterday! I am really impressed by my LBS, it wasn't even delivered until yesterday. Of course, I AM getting two bikes from them at the same time so perhaps that helps. It was really hard to leave there without either bike though
> 
> I didn't realize until I actually saw the frame that I will not be able to put a water bottle cage on it. That's fine, I have a 100-oz Camelbak and will just get an extra bladder for it so I can run Hammer Heed in it and reserve the other one for shorter road rides when I just want to put water in it. I just do not/will not drink near enough from water bottles so I pretty much ignore them anyway.
> 
> Hopefully both bikes can come home tomorrow


 WOHOO !!!!! pics pleeze !!!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Ahem...PICTURES *

Meet my two lovely new bikes 

The Jamis has a SRAM 10-speed drivetrain with a mixture of X7 and X9 parts, while my Gunner was built with a full SRAM drivetrain as well - she has X0 grip shifters which I am loving. The SRAM triggers are fine, even on my bad hands, but I would switch them to grips if they made them for 10-speed but they don't.

Now it just needs to clear up so I can ride both my bikes tomorrow


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Yeah for you !! So glad you love the grip shifts. I was wondering about them for 
my hands too ....


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

KIMBA said:


> Yeah for you !! So glad you love the grip shifts. I was wondering about them for
> my hands too ....


They are on my "go fast" bike, not the mountain bike but very easy to shift and places no pressure on those parts of my hands and fingers that can hurt. I just can't put them on my mountain bike...


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*Wow Just Wow !!!*

Wow beautiful bikes !!!! Is that a Gunnar sport? I love those. 
And that color !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

KIMBA said:


> Wow beautiful bikes !!!! Is that a Gunnar sport? I love those.
> And that color !!! :thumbsup:


Thank you! The Gunnar is a true full custom design that is based on the Gunnar Crosshair (cyclocross) - none of their stock sizes worked for me...which is more expensive this way but I have a unique Gunnar that, best of all, FITS me...


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

*custom*

Amen to that !! Getting a bike that fits is so worth it I believe.
I bet the Gunnar will be smooooth as silk. Love steel bikes.
Have you ridden it yet?


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

KIMBA said:


> Amen to that !! Getting a bike that fits is so worth it I believe.
> I bet the Gunnar will be smooooth as silk. Love steel bikes.
> Have you ridden it yet?


Yes, I had it on a short ride this morning. My initial bike is a Long Haul Trucker - steel as well - and the Gunnar is even smoother/more plush than my beloved LHT! Going to need to dial in the saddle fit some on the Gunnar, but have an appointment with fitter in a couple of weeks to address what might need to be done. I don't think much will need adjusting outside of saddle and pedals/cleats  My ride this morning felt great!


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

I have always loved Gunnars and am seriously thinking about a hyper x, fastlane,
or sport. only decision is if I want to go discs I think the sport has 650c in the small sizes
And I would have to go 26 on the other 2. Crosshairs with the cantis is also a possibility and custom is the only way to GO !!! I am totally jealous now  Her I go ....My mind is busy already... Better go for a ride on my mountain bike today and clear my head lol.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

KIMBA said:


> ...Better go for a ride on my mountain bike today and clear my head lol.


Yep, the mountain bike happened because I was distracting myself from a glitch in the Gunnar build process - I WAS intending on waiting to get it until later this summer


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Sometimes you just can't wait.....lol


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sweet bikes!

If you want to put a bottle cage on the Jamis, you might see if a seat post-mounted cage works. I use one on my Ibis (see photo http://www.pbase.com/j_harvey/image/130488249) because I don't like the cage location. I can't recall the brand, but I've tried one that uses velcro (it works) and another that uses a clamp (it works too). A stick pulled it off once and we had to replace the clamp. I like it for short rides and when I carry Heed or Gator Aid because I don't put anything but water in my Camelback. I mount mine as high on the post as I can, or it buzzes my tires when I really compress the suspension.


----------



## annamagpie (Jun 5, 2009)

KIMBA said:


> Yeah for you !! So glad you love the grip shifts. I was wondering about them for
> my hands too ....


I love my grip shifters . I hope they never stop making them


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

annamagpie said:


> I love my grip shifters . I hope they never stop making them


Sadly, SRAM isn't making them for the 10-speed, although thankfully the triggers are very easy to shift - even with MY thumbs


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Catrin, they're both beautiful! Hadn't been here or TE in awhile, so didn't know you'd gone from considering the Midwest Women's clinic to committing to it *and* getting a mountain bike. Looking forward to meeting you and the bike in June!


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

kimikaw said:


> Catrin, they're both beautiful! Hadn't been here or TE in awhile, so didn't know you'd gone from considering the Midwest Women's clinic to committing to it *and* getting a mountain bike. Looking forward to meeting you and the bike in June!


Looking forward to it a great deal! Will you be a student or instructor?


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

Catrin said:


> Looking forward to it a great deal! Will you be a student or instructor?


That made me laugh out loud.

I will be in the beginner class with you. Just took up mountain biking late last fall, rode a couple of times, again once this winter at Ray's indoor bike park (at the women's weekend clinic). Itching to get out this spring, but trails still closed due to being too wet.

I haven't yet figured out what bike I want. I have an old Trek 820 HT that I plan on riding mainly this summer - but also plan on taking advantage of every demo opportunity and also renting some bikes. Luckily, close to the main trails here (Muir in the South Kettles of WI) there's a bike shop with daily rentals and a variety of options.

Pretty sure I'll end up with a 29er, it's the full suspension or not dilemma. Like you, I'm 51, so see some advantage to the full suspension for comfort. However, want to learn basic skills on a HT - as supposedly they force you to use better bike handling skills, that a full suspension will mask.

We'll see.....


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

kimikaw said:


> That made me laugh out loud.


 You still have way more experience than I do 



kimikaw said:


> I haven't yet figured out what bike I want. I have an old Trek 820 HT that I plan on riding mainly this summer - but also plan on taking advantage of every demo opportunity and also renting some bikes. Luckily, close to the main trails here (Muir in the South Kettles of WI) there's a bike shop with daily rentals and a variety of options.
> 
> Pretty sure I'll end up with a 29er, it's the full suspension or not dilemma. Like you, I'm 51, so see some advantage to the full suspension for comfort. However, want to learn basic skills on a HT - as supposedly they force you to use better bike handling skills, that a full suspension will mask.
> We'll see.....


Apparently they don't make full suspension 29ers...I would have considered this if they made them small enough for me  however they don't. If I were younger and had didn't have so many body parts that like to hurt then I probably would have gone with a HT, but as it stands I think I made the right choice.

With the combination of the higher bottom bracket and the additional height of the seat post to adjust to the rear suspension, they are going to have to teach me how to mount the Jamis  Thankfully several instructors at the clinic (several of my LBS staff are instructors there) told me that is the first thing they cover with the "introductory" group. They have advised me to not try to raise the seatpost on the Jamis higher than I normally ride on my other bikes even though this means the saddle is rather lower than it should be...but it won't be like I am going to go on long road rides on this bike.

I do need to get a few pavement miles on it so they can set the rear suspension for me, and to practice clipping in/out on grass and going diagonal on a hill. Most things I will save for the clinic - as hard as that will be, but that seems best given my tendency to bite off more than I can chew


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

The instructors will be great - and as you say take you through the very basics. They did this with us at the Ray's event (Tania whose company us doing the Midwest event was our instructor at Rays). it is certainly a different feel to bike position on the MTB - both the standing and need to be able to clear over/behind the saddle (that will make sense at the clinic) getting seat too high is a problem. I try to practice some of the MTB stances on my commuter and the seat is kinda in the way going downhills. 

The 29er FSR I have my eye on are: trek/Fisher hiFi Plus, specialized Cambre 29er, Salsa Spearfish or Giant Anthem X 29er. I'm tall enough 5'8" that I'm not really worried abut toe lap or such issues. 

But again, we'll see. I want to get this bike really right - I'm beginning to think I mad a mistake with my commuter (not the bike, the size) and am in a serious research/ buyer beware mode.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Catrin said:


> and to practice clipping in/out on grass and going diagonal on a hill. Most things I will save for the clinic - as hard as that will be, but that seems best given my tendency to bite off more than I can chew


For the clinic, you should take off the clips and go with flats and flat shoes. Messing around with your feet really takes a lot of timing and mental energy away from focusing on skills. Plus you can bail quicker.


----------



## kimikaw (Apr 13, 2010)

formica said:


> For the clinic, you should take off the clips and go with flats and flat shoes. Messing around with your feet really takes a lot of timing and mental energy away from focusing on skills. Plus you can bail quicker.


Yes! So glad you mentioned that. I was going to suggest the same. Get the fundamentals down and then start clipping in. I was surprised first time on singletrack by how much I rely on visual clues, like stop signs, on the road to anticipate needing to clip in and out. It wasn't as mindless and natural as I thought. And distracted me from learning to ride. Will be a while before I clip back in on the trail.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

kimikaw said:


> Yes! So glad you mentioned that. I was going to suggest the same. Get the fundamentals down and then start clipping in. I was surprised first time on singletrack by how much I rely on visual clues, like stop signs, on the road to anticipate needing to clip in and out. It wasn't as mindless and natural as I thought. And distracted me from learning to ride. Will be a while before I clip back in on the trail.


Even if you usually ride with clips, take them off for clinics. I have lots of personal experience with trying to clip in while learning something new... the split seconds it takes to put your feet into position and clip in really messes with your timing and initiation while trying something new.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Both of you have a point - but I do think that clipping in will make me more confident in coming out of the saddle...decisions...decisions. I could always take BOTH pair of pedals with me....hmmmm

You have given me food for thought, thank you.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

nm...


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, the more I think about it, your advice seems more prudent. Even if clipping in makes me more confident to come out of the saddle, falling multiple times due to not being able to clip out fast enough wouldn't be very good for my confidence...


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

well there's also not being able to clip IN fast enough while setting up to try something new.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, I have bought the pedals but there is no rule about having to install them right away. As it stands my seat post is, by necessity, too low until the Clinic. My LBS (several of their staff are certified instructors at the Clinic I am attending) have advised to leave it where it is until I learn how to mount/start the bike properly there. Between the higher bottom bracket + rear suspension it is going to be significantly higher than my other bikes... 

After considering all of this, your comments, and those at TE, I think I will wait until I am comfortable with my introductory skills before I add clipping in to the mix. There is no shame to wait, and I don't want to increase my chance of injury out of stubborness.

Not that I am stubborn. Me? Stubborn? Well........


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

Had my first ride on the Jamis last night, although it was on pavement. I took her to an hilly nature park close to I love, no bikes allowed on grass or trails 

I was really surprised at how easy it was to climb - and my other bikes are currently geared deeper than the Jamis! My Gunnar has a full SRAM X7/X9 drivetrain, and both Gunnar and LHT have an 11-34 cassette. The Jamis came with an 11-32 cassette but I have ordered an 11-36 as an upgrade.

I didn't break any speed records of course, but according to my HRM my heart rate was significantly lower & burned fewer calories than ever on any bike ride. Of course you have to consider the calorie information just as an approximation but still...

Quite easy to shift those SRAM triggers, even with my hands, though not having a gear indicator is going to take some adjusting. Of course the real test will come once I can start taking her to the kind of terrain she is built for, but the little road ride just makes me look forward to that even more 

I name my bikes, after seeing how sprightly she was in climbing last night, I am thinking her name might be something like "Squishy Ewe Bike" but I do have an odd sense of humor


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to seriously disagree about not clipping in and, actually, I am kind of amazed I am doing this. I rode without clips for many months and just couldn't psycologically commit to them but as soon as I did, my skill level increased as did my confidence. 

There is a month before the clinic for you to get used to the clips and I really think it is worth it - you will have more power pedaling and stability in standing. 

I know that I will probably hear from others that disagree about the clips - but as soon as I stopped worrying about it and just did it, only positive things have happened for me in riding.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

the discussion has been about _ clipping in for a skills clinic,_ not the general philosophy that's discussed ad nauseum.


----------



## runslikenew (Apr 29, 2011)

formica - yes, i am aware that this was for the skills clinic. although being new to this forum i was not aware that clipping in was discussed ad nauseum. but, this was my opinion for the clinic - and only my opinion but it is based on opting out of clips in so many learning circumstances, that i can see where it interfered with my ability to learn certain skills correctly and having to essentially relearn them once i was committed to using the clips.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

runslikenew said:


> formica - yes, i am aware that this was for the skills clinic. although being new to this forum i was not aware that clipping in was discussed ad nauseum. but, this was my opinion for the clinic - and only my opinion but it is based on opting out of clips in so many learning circumstances, that i can see where it interfered with my ability to learn certain skills correctly and having to essentially relearn them once i was committed to using the clips.


oh hey, welcome. 

After time, you'll find that certain topics tend to recirculate.  
And that everyone has an opinion on them.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Catrin said:


> ... As it stands my seat post is, by necessity, too low until the Clinic. My LBS (several of their staff are certified instructors at the Clinic I am attending) have advised to leave it where it is until I learn how to mount/start the bike properly there. Between the higher bottom bracket + rear suspension it is going to be significantly higher than my other bikes...


How much "too low" is the saddle? A couple months is a long time to ride on a significantly low saddle and could result in discomfort or knee problems. Even if you have trouble getting on at first with the saddle at the right height, it seems like that would be pretty low risk since you would be going 0 mph. You could watch a few beginner videos on youtube for some pointers, but the main idea is not to try to get on the saddle until you have done that first pedal stroke, making you "taller". Leaning the bike over a little to the side opposite of your first pedal stroke can help too.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

mtbxplorer said:


> How much "too low" is the saddle? A couple months is a long time to ride on a significantly low saddle and could result in discomfort or knee problems. Even if you have trouble getting on at first with the saddle at the right height, it seems like that would be pretty low risk since you would be going 0 mph. You could watch a few beginner videos on youtube for some pointers, but the main idea is not to try to get on the saddle until you have done that first pedal stroke, making you "taller". Leaning the bike over a little to the side opposite of your first pedal stroke can help too.


 I've NEVER been able to start up other bikes in this fashion - I have had some success in leaning the bike over to the side a little - that does help. Don't get me wrong, I've no problem starting up my bikes, even if it is in an "unorthodox" manner - it gets me there!

Right now there isn't any riding of the mountain bike because if it isn't paved it is swimming in mud :cryin: That will pass, and I will be focusing mostly on short gravel rides or non-tech dirt but won't be putting on a lot of miles on this particular bike until the clinic. Basically I need to break the seals on the rear suspension on the bike so my LBS can customize it for me, and of course to get a little feel for how it feels off-pavement 

The issue is the BB is so much higher than my other bikes that my optimal saddle height is a lot higher from the ground than my other bikes. Yeah, it is a little intimidating for someone who has always had her own special "bike starting" method, but I WILL get this. I know that it will have to get up there for anything other than short rides...


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Update*

The Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic was last weekend and I've finally been able to start using my lovely Jamis Dakar XC Comp 

I was in the "never been on a mountain bike trail ever in my life" group, there was a morning of parking lot drills before we took to an easy trail that afternoon. This bike just rocks! I fell over more than a couple of times, but it took it and just kept going, and I love the full suspension! I was really surprised at how comfortable the soft tail was on the trail - awesome bike!

I did learn a few important things last weekend:


Don't look at the embankment dropping off the edge of the trail (most of my falls came from riding too far to the other edge of the trail to get away from the edge - which basically put me on some sketchy stuff)
Don't look at the HUGE tree on the side of the trail
Tape fingers to brake levers

There is a complication in that my LHT also has trigger shifters - but they are Shimano Rapid Rise shifters and the RD is opposite that of my SRAM RD - which means my two bikes with triggers shifts the opposite direction in the back. So, no riding the LHT for the time being. Had LBS install an $8 inline gear indicator on the Jamis so if I need it I can verify which direction I am shifting the rear cassette.

I really wish SRAM made grips for 10-speed, I LOVE those on my other bike and I think they would rock on my mountain bike. I will likely have them installed for my front chain eventually even if I can't have them on the rear.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Good for you! Now you can just get out there and ride, right? Maybe hook up with a few friendly people and follow their lines. 

I have one bike that shifts opposite from the others. I usually remember after the first couple miles and a few missed shifts. You get a feel for it or you can glance back to verify.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldn't be too worried about having different shifters. I have about a dozen bikes and they all have different shifters. Just takes a few minutes to reacquaint yourself with it. Those gear indicators never did much for me except having me looking down when I should have been looking ahead.

Do both bikes fit you the same? I ask because the virtual tt doesn't look the same on both bikes.


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> Do both bikes fit you the same? I ask because the virtual tt doesn't look the same on both bikes.


My fitter (one of the best in the region and an avid mountain biker) and I worked this out and the geometries/body position are different for each one. The virtual TT is different for each of my three bikes. My LHT (triggers) and custom Gunnar (X0 grip shifters) are close to each other, the FS Jamis Dakar is longer - but the reach doesn't seem to be too far and I've enough SO room. The Gunnar serves as my road bike for long endurance rides - I strongly dislike road bars...


----------



## 510667 (Oct 13, 2010)

LadyDi said:


> Good for you! Now you can just get out there and ride, right? Maybe hook up with a few friendly people and follow their lines.
> 
> I have one bike that shifts opposite from the others. I usually remember after the first couple miles and a few missed shifts. You get a feel for it or you can glance back to verify.


I need to practice tight turn drills before my next time on the trail. I figure a couple of sessions of 15-20 minutes practicing tight turns and figure 8s will help give me confidence on the trail. We DID some of that at the clinic, but let's face it, for someone who only learned how to ride a bike 1.5 years ago and primarily rides country roads solo - I've not had much of a need for this skill.

I will return to the same trail we rode at the Clinic. I will in all likelihood be by myself but it is a popular area so there will be others on the trail. No shame in walking bits that make me nervous at first


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Catrin said:


> ... No shame in walking bits that make me nervous at first [
> /QUOTE]
> 
> No shame, EVER!


----------

